# For those that bought dark paper from imprintables



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

i bought some heat press paper from imprintables for dark shirts ( http://www.t-shirtforums.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=15 ) i have printed on both sides and try to heat press on white shirts and dark shirts but the picture never comes off of the paper.... have anyone ever bought their dark shirt paper if so can you post a pick so i can see if its the right one????


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You do know you print(not mirrored) Then you trim the design, then you peel the transfer off the backing then press right?


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

it didnt work.... i peeled it back and it stuck to my heat press.... now i have to find a way to srape it off..... in fact how do you clean stuff off of your heat press that has stuck to the bottom like certain materials


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ok, i've never used that particular brand of paper but......it still sounds like you're getting it upside down.....

you print your image face up on the paper, then peel the transfer off the paper and place it, still face up, on your garment. the transfers i've used come with a silicone sheet that gets placed over the transfer, then pressed. there's no opportunity for the transfer to stick to the heat platen....


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

jberte said:


> ok, i've never used that particular brand of paper but......it still sounds like you're getting it upside down.....
> 
> you print your image face up on the paper, then peel the transfer off the paper and place it, still face up, on your garment. the transfers i've used come with a silicone sheet that gets placed over the transfer, then pressed. there's no opportunity for the transfer to stick to the heat platen....




so you saying when i peel it i dont lay the side that i printed on face down on the shirt... i actually lay if faced up towards the top of heat press


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

streamland said:


> so you saying when i peel it i dont lay the side that i printed on face down on the shirt... i actually lay if faced up towards the top of heat press


That is correct. The only only time you put the printed side down on the shirt is when you are using light transfer paper. Make sure that you use the silicon sheet as mentioned above to protected the printed side as well. Otherwise, the colors can change and it might stick to the press. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

streamland, this link has some videos for the dark transfers: International Coatings


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> That is correct. The only only time you put the printed side down on the shirt is when you are using light transfer paper. Make sure that you use the silicon sheet as mentioned above to protected the printed side as well. Otherwise, the colors can change and it might stick to the press. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark



ok, i saw that in the video below... where he used the back that he pealed off as a cover for the printed part... now which part of the back do i turn up???? is it the part tht has the stripes on it????


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

streamland said:


> ... where he used the back that he pealed off as a cover for the printed part...


No, you're not suppose to use that! You have to use a silicon paper, an anti-stick, a wax paper, a baking paper or just a teflon sheet, but not the original backing because your printed opaque transfer will stick to it.



streamland said:


> now which part of the back do i turn up???? is it the part tht has the stripes on it????


Just think of an opaque transfer paper as a "regular sticker". remove the backing and press "face up".


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Stop!!! Cover the opaque transfer after you remove the backing with a piece of parchment paper first. never press an opaque transfer without using something(parchement paper) first...*


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

badalou said:


> *Stop!!! Cover the opaque transfer after you remove the backing with a piece of parchment paper first. never press an opaque transfer without using something(parchement paper) first...*


And oh Yes, of course, you have to cover it first with an "anti-stick" paper before you press.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> *Stop!!! Cover the opaque transfer after you remove the backing with a piece of parchment paper first. never press an opaque transfer without using something(parchment paper) first...*


OK.. It is not my fault!!!!
Yes last night I did exactly what I said not to do.. but it was not my fault... My neighbors came down and need some quick shirts for a drag race they were going to go today. he just opened a custom auto biz... and wanted his logo on the back of some black tees.. Well it was 3 colors and we did it with opaque transfers... OK.. now she.. she is another story... They wanted to watch me do this for them.. well let me see if I can describe her... or maybe what she wore... here shorts were all of 5 inches from top to bottom and she had on a string ribbed top yellow and nothing under it.. She is a model.. her name is Tylene Buck and she was at one time on the wrestling circuit and was known as Major Guns,,, and they are.. So they are talking to me.. Now this 63 year old guy is not dead yet.. My wife was laughing as she knew what I was going through.. So they are talking to me and I pressed down.. then Earl says.. Lou, did you forget something.. I looked at him then her.. I said whoops.. yep I forgot the parchment paper.. I just looked at him and said.. earl.. it is your wifes fault... So folks.. don't let things distract you.. are you will make mistakes.. By the way if any of you want to see what I was facing.. Tylene has a web site.. I am not going to give you the link as it is some what of adult content.. But I bet some of you will go looking for it..


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

wow!! after looking at a google search of that name I dont blame you Lou...what neighborhood you live in again..lol


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

badalou said:


> OK.. It is not my fault!!!!
> yep I forgot the parchment paper.. I just looked at him and said.. earl.. it is your wifes fault...


Lou, you are right, it wasnt your fault!!! It was Earl's wife fault!!!! At least you put the shirt in the press. If it was me I would have burnt down the whole house!
;


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

ok, im confused (kinda of ) .... what is "_parchment paper" and where do i get it.... also can i use "wax paper instead" since i got some of that home in the cabnet..._

PS.... I love me some Major Guns


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think wax paper will work, but I have'nt tried one myself.


----------



## chup (Jun 27, 2007)

i have a question..

once u peel of the design from the opaque trasnfer paper, the sheet is so thin that it going to be very hard to handle properly, how u guy deal with it?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Usually, we're able to handle it because we "simplify" the design. On complex designs, you can use a "carrier sheet" as shown on the video posted ealier on this same thread.


----------



## chup (Jun 27, 2007)

oic..

i do use a carrier tape also (actually mine is hot fixed tape), but somehow the trasnfer design still stick on the tshirt 

here my step n procedure
- Print image in printing side without reversing the image
- Peel off the unwanted section (Our printer have plotting function)
- Place the hot fixed tape over to transfer the image over (printed side facing the sticky side of hot fixed tape)
- Peel of the backing of the original transfer paper.
- Pre-press t-shirt to remove winkle and moisture
- Place image and hot fixed tape on t-shirt
- Press for 30 seconds at 350 Degree F
- When we peel of the hot fixed tape, the transfer paper with come out with it together.


where did i go wrong?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

streamland said:


> ok, im confused (kinda of ) .... what is "_parchment paper" and where do i get it.... also can i use "wax paper instead" since i got some of that home in the cabnet..._
> 
> PS.... I love me some Major Guns


It has to be unwaxed if it's not it will smoke and leave oil film.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

chup, maybe the carrier tape you used was too "sticky". Also, you might wanna try with pressing with the carrier tape for a few seconds (just to make the opaque transfer stick to the shirt), then remove the carrier tape, and press again on full recommended time.


----------



## chup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi byron

i also suspect my carrier tape is too sticky, coz if i'm not mistaken, there are use for rhine stone transfer.

I can't use ur suggested method because, the images simple wun stay at the tees and stay with my tape all along.

btw, care to share what carrier tape u are using, and where to get them?

tks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I use the carrier tape from Forever transfers from Germany, but I find it adds considerable amount to the cost, so I try just to simplify the designs and make it "1 piece" if possible and acceptable to the customer. I read that imprintables.com sells the carrier tape also, and Josh posted some videos showing this.


----------



## chup (Jun 27, 2007)

oh tks! let me search imprintables.com


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Parchment paper is just that. Unwaxed paper that bakers use on sheet pans under cakes. I bought a roll at the local grocery store.


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

streamland said:


> ok, im confused (kinda of ) .... what is "_parchment paper" and where do i get it.... also can i use "wax paper instead" since i got some of that home in the cabnet..._
> 
> PS.... I love me some Major Guns


If I am not mistaken you get that extra sheet with dark transfers..Correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

All my suppliers have given me sheets of parchement paper with every order of dark paper.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

how does that sheet look?????? cause they shipped my light and dark paper in the same bag


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

hhheeelllooooooo


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

streamland said:


> hhheeelllooooooo


Hi 
the ones i've gotten are a thin almost see through sheet thats the size of the transfer hope this helps.


----------



## Alan (Jul 7, 2007)

You can get your wax sheets from any heat transfer systems company. Here's mine:
Condé Systems, Inc. - The digital imprinting specialists.
They're also good for several uses, so don't toss them every time you press. I won't say if you can use wax paper from wal-mart or not, I've never tried it. Something else you may want is adhesive spray to keep your image in place on the shirt to prevent "ghosting" of the image. 

With that said, let's change the subject back to Tylene Buck. High five badalou!


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

ok, i did get a couple of strange paper so i used that like the video said... put the sheet down, with that paper on top and REGULAR SHEETS OF PAPER on top of that.... well here is what happened..... i came out on the shirt fine (except the white part that i didnt cut off) but when i pull the top of the heat press off the regular paper sticked to the top of the heat press..... luckly i was able to peal it off easliy....... so how do i handle that problem?????


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

You can also use a teflon sheet instead of the regular paper.


----------

